# I got a new one today!!! for 60 bucks!



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

This goes with the screwing with walmart employees I was laughing at myself as I looked at what I was buying today.

1. 2Lb bag of potatoes
2. Lantern Flint and Steel Replacement kit
3. Brooms stick
4. Aquanet Hair Spray

I don't think the cashier was smart enough to piece it together.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My nephew sold Potato guns on the internet to help pay his way through college. He made some interesting stuff. Even made buck for awhile.
Not that I would know why, but skip the golf ball trick.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> My nephew sold Potato guns on the internet to help pay his way through college. He made some interesting stuff. Even made buck for awhile.
> Not that I would know why, but skip the golf ball trick.


Well, hell... I wonder what these can be sold for now days online. I would not mind making them and selling them. This is a design I have used since I had that one on top my landcruiser at the age of 18. Works good, strong PVC and reinforced with Gorilla tape. It caps well, and that lantern striker. is easy to replace the flint on. Now I am curious! I could even add straps to make them look like a COD Stinger when strapper to the back.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have not made a potato gun in years. My grandson will be 4 this summer, so I maybe it's time to dust off that knowledge again...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Silverback said:


> Well, hell... I wonder what these can be sold for now days online. I would not mind making them and selling them. This is a design I have used since I had that one on top my landcruiser at the age of 18. Works good, strong PVC and reinforced with Gorilla tape. It caps well, and that lantern striker. is easy to replace the flint on. Now I am curious! I could even add straps to make them look like a COD Stinger when strapper to the back.


 Back when he did it ,they were a new thing and in demand. Like so many things there was a window to make a buck . It came and went.
By the time he shut it down he was build some outrageous stuff.
Electronic igniter metered fuel,double barrel,


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have one in the shed. I bust it out whenever the kids want something fun to do in the summer.


----------

